# Building Gaming PC



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Well, my last thread got locked for some unknown reason. I am building a gaming computer. $1400 is budget and this is what i have:


```
[B]CASE:[/B] 1   Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 
$119.99  

[B]OTHER:[/B] 1   Thermaltake A2375 80mm PCI Slot Case Cooler - Retail 
$3.99  

[B]MAINBOARD:[/B] 1   ASUS P5E LGA 775 Intel X38 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
$229.99  

[B]GRAPHICS CARD:[/B] 1   EVGA 512-P3-N801-AR GeForce 8800GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 
$239.99  

[B]POWER SUPPLY UNIT:[/B] 1   OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI ATX12V 700W Power Supply - Retail 
$129.99  

[B]PROCESSOR:[/B] 1   Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor Model BX80570E8400 - Retail 
Out Of Stock
ETA: 2/11/2008 10:27:00 AM  
$229.99  

[B]RAM:[/B] 1   G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-6400CL5D-2GBNQ - Retail 
$46.99  

[B]HARD DRIVE:[/B] 1   Western Digital Caviar SE WD1600AAJS 160GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
$49.99  

[B]MONITOR:[/B] 1   Acer AL2016WBbd Black 20" 5ms DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor - Retail 
$179.99  

[B]DVD-DRIVE:[/B] 1   SAMSUNG 20X DVD±R DVD Burner Black SATA Model SH-S203B - OEM 
$29.99  

[B]OPERATING SYSTEM:[/B] 1   Microsoft Windows Vista 32-Bit Home Premium for System Builders Single Pack DVD - OEM 
$109.99 

[B]OTHER:[/B] 1   Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - OEM 
$5.99     

[B]OTHER:[/B] 1   Rosewill RTK-001 Premium Anti-Static Wrist Strap - Retail 
$3.99
```


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Concerns:

I am going to downgrade the motherboard to the ASUS PK5-E. Will that support the 45mn 
E8400 wolfdale chip? Or should i just get the E6750?

I will upgrade the ram. And get a bigger hard drive by dropping that mother board.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Made a few changes, downgraded motherboard, upgraded ram and hard drive.
Any other suggestions?


```
[B]CASE:[/B] 1   Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 
$119.99  

[B]OTHER:[/B] 1   Thermaltake A2375 80mm PCI Slot Case Cooler - Retail 
$3.99  

[B]MAINBOARD:[/B] 1  ASUS P5K-E/WIFI-AP LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail  
$149.99

[B]GRAPHICS CARD:[/B] 1   EVGA 512-P3-N801-AR GeForce 8800GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 
$239.99  

[B]POWER SUPPLY UNIT:[/B] 1   OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI ATX12V 700W Power Supply - Retail 
$129.99  

[B]PROCESSOR:[/B] 1   Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor Model BX80570E8400 - Retail 
Out Of Stock
ETA: 2/11/2008 10:27:00 AM  
$229.99  

[B]RAM:[/B] 1   CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X2048-6400C4 - Retail 
$104.99

[B]HARD DRIVE:[/B] 1   Western Digital Caviar SE WD1600AAJS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
$69.99  

[B]MONITOR:[/B] 1   Acer AL2016WBbd Black 20" 5ms DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor - Retail 
$179.99  

[B]DVD-DRIVE:[/B] 1   SAMSUNG 20X DVD±R DVD Burner Black SATA Model SH-S203B - OEM 
$29.99  

[B]OPERATING SYSTEM:[/B] 1   Microsoft Windows Vista 32-Bit Home Premium for System Builders Single Pack DVD - OEM 
$109.99 

[B]OTHER:[/B] 1   Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - OEM 
$5.99     

[B]OTHER:[/B] 1   Rosewill RTK-001 Premium Anti-Static Wrist Strap - Retail 
$3.99
```


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

LITE-ON Black IDE DVD-ROM Drive Model DH-16D2P-08 - Retail 

changed to that drive, i dont need to burn dvds right now anyway, and was told that SATA drives werent recognised right off.
Still need to know if that motherboard supports the E8400.


----------



## joytime360 (Oct 9, 2007)

That's quite a nice build, the parts you choose are good. But personally I think you can cut down the budget, you can get the ram with a better price, the mushkin 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) $38. And you can have a look at the LG L204WT 20 monitor $180, this monitor has a 2000:1 contrast ratio, can be a better choice.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

This is the sixth thread you have started re building a computer I will close this thread and any other ones you start on this subject


----------

